# Service call for main breaker tripping



## fescon (Jun 4, 2010)

The breaker was bad, but getting to it to remove it and install a new one was tougher than usual. Had to pull out the sawzall, and the HOA's pretty swinging door enclosure that hid that unsightly meter center has a hole in it now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did ya leave that wad of meter locks in a pile on the ground? :laughing:


----------



## fescon (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep. Cut the heck out of my hand too trying to squeeze the sawzall blade in between the stucco wall and the cabinet. I gotta restock my first aid kit in my truck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a low-rent place, judging from the metric sh!t ton of meter seals from people not paying the bill.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Looks like a low-rent place, judging from the metric sh!t ton of meter seals from people not paying the bill.



Probably full of unemployed electricians! :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Did ya leave that wad of meter locks in a pile on the ground? :laughing:


 uhm.. those are meter seals not locks:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ampman said:


> uhm.. those are meter seals not locks:laughing:


_Details, Bob....... details._
................George Malley (John Travolta) to Dr. Bob Niedorf (Brent Spiner), _Phenomenon,_ 1996.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Probably full of unemployed electricians! :laughing:


My breaks are at 10 and 2, my lunch at 1130 and I will never work past 4. hell of a resume wouldn't you say :jester:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Probably full of unemployed electricians! :laughing:





Introyble said:


> My breaks are at 10 and 2, my lunch at 1130 and I will never work past 4. hell of a resume wouldn't you say :jester:


We had an apprentice (for a long time), and when I was signing his on the job training paperwork, I noticed he hadn't managed to work a 40 hour week in three months.
I always imagined his interview would sound something like
"I'm gonna miss at least 2 days every week, and I'm gonna show up late the other days."


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ampman said:


> uhm.. those are meter seals not locks:laughing:





480sparky said:


> _Details, Bob....... details._
> ................George Malley (John Travolta) to Dr. Bob Niedorf (Brent Spiner), _Phenomenon,_ 1996.


 


The red seals get put on when the power has been disconnected due to non payment. The locks get put on if someone has tampered with a red seal in attempts to get free electricity. 

Both are big red flags cluing you as to what type of customer you are dealing with


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The red seals get put on when the power has been disconnected due to non payment. The locks get put on if someone has tampered with a red seal in attempts to get free electricity.
> 
> Both are big red flags cluing you as to what type of customer you are dealing with


Are you sure about that. I mean are you from the area? Those colors could just be different contractor's colors. I would say that's a typical sight in Florida.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The red seals get put on when the power has been disconnected due to non payment. The locks get put on if someone has tampered with a red seal in attempts to get free electricity.
> 
> Both are big red flags cluing you as to what type of customer you are dealing with


What's the blue painter's tape for?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

CFL said:


> I would say that's a typical sight in Florida.


 *Broward County deputy sheriffs arrested a man for stealing an electric meter and illegally installing it on a home he owned in Cape Coral, which was being used for a grow house.On November 9. 2009, Cape Coral Police responded to a burglary in progress at 2214 NE 14th Avenue. When officers arrived, they found Tejada and another male at the residence. Officers conducted a protective sweep of the home and found evidence of a harvested marijuana cultivation operation. Tejada denied knowledge of the grow house operation and said he was at the residence to remove appliances as he had not heard from his tenants in some time. The witness also told police that LCEC had removed the electric meter from the home and *red-tagged the mete*r box about a week prior. LCEC was contacted, and a representative inspected the meter currently installed at 2214 NE 14th Avenue and found that the meter had been assigned to another residence – 827 NE 17th Terrace. The meter had been removed from that residence without LCEC permission and would cost $100 to replace. Officer Bochetti was approached by the witness at a later date, and the witness provided a video showing an Hispanic male removing the red tag from the electric meter at 2214 NE 14th Avenue and installing a new meter. The male in the video was identified as Tejada and the meter was the stolen meter from 827 NE 17th Terrace.*
*In the course of the investigation, Cape Police Detective Joshua Silko determined that Guillermo Tejada committed Grand Theft by installing the stolen electric meter from 827 NE 17th Terrace at his home on NE 14th Avenue. On December 2, 2009, Det. Silko obtained a warrant for his arrest. *
*
*


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Why would someone steal a meter to install it on his grow house?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

just get a set of jumpers at the supply house or remove the plastic condoms off the existing meter


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Probably a smart meter as well..
I've seen them jump out one phase and use that phase for all the heavy load while still using some metered power to look like a typical empty house reading. That is until POCO comes and bugs the lines on the street tranny and finds out consumption does not match the combined readings from the houses attached to that tranny.. Smart meters were installed for more than one reason..


----------



## migidametz (Aug 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> What's the blue painter's tape for?


I think that's the apartment #. You can barely see it in Sharpie marker.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> _Details, Bob....... details._
> ................George Malley (John Travolta) to Dr. Bob Niedorf (Brent Spiner), _Phenomenon,_ 1996.




C'mon Sparky!!!! Areen't yoo part of the spelling/gramar Police?:whistling2:

Details matter.


----------

